# YouTube videos on Grooming



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Everything I've read on this forum says to avoid slicker brush for regular brush outs. Been reading and researching hours everyday. But realize that there is a lot misinformation out there.

This groomer is using a slicker brush almost exclusively. Isn't this how hairs are broken? Do any of you use this brush out technique?






So on little puppy, use comb and wood pin brush?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve heard people say they break hair but I’ve heard a lot of people use them anyway. Maybe it’s technique. I bought a small one to break up mats but I never use it. I liked it at first on my little puppy because it made him fluffy but the bristles are too bendy to break up mats and a pin brush fluffs better anyway.

I don’t work through mats or brush the way the guy does in the video. I do try to use short strokes with a pin brush, but if I run into a mat I try to break it into smaller sections with my fingers first and then comb it by working from the ends towards the root, just like with a tangle in human hair. I also like to use the end of the comb to isolate and extract small pieces starting from the outside edges of the mat, which is something I read here on the forum. 

I would also never be able to detangle or fluff with such a wide tooth comb on my Hav, so I’m really curious if anyone else uses a comb like that!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Also, he sprayed something on dog once in the beginning at one spot and never sprayed again. Shouldn't you always spray fur during brush outs? Detangler spray or diluted conditioner. Corn starch or Warren London Hydrating Butter to work out matts? 

I haven't bought a brush yet but brought CC #006 comb. Do I need wood pin brush? I am confused about what size pins.


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

Let me preface this by saying I know absolutely nothing about grooming. I only know what works for us.

I think a lot depends on your dogs coat. The Hav in the video has a very slight wave in his coat. Skye is still in his puppy coat at 6 1/2 months. His coat is very fine, straight, and silky. I use a comb much like the CC #006 to comb out the twists and tangles. The tangles comb out fairly easily. Every once in a while I have to massage a tangle with my fingers before it will comb out. Since I brush him every day he is not plagued with mats. After the comb out I brush him with a slicker brush. Because his coat is so fine I do not have to line brush him like in the video. Just use the slicker to brush neck to hips and the top to bottom on the sides, legs, ears... 

I would imagine a denser wavy or curly coat would call for a different approach.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My comb is CC 001. The point about the type of coat is a good one. Mine has a very dense coat so it’s a balance between a comb that is fine enough to comb through and catch everything but won’t pull out hair. I do line brush but I use a comb and I usually do it while mine is lying down. I tend to do it in slightly diagonal lines, working from back to front. 

I used my comb and a wood pin brush until he started blowing coat and then I bought a regular pin brush. I mostly use the wood brush and comb. I always use a spray but I have found there are some tiny knots that are easier to pull out when they’re dry. Usually they are very small and clean and they sort of disappear when you spray them. So usually I do a once over with the wooden brush and a very, very light spray to find any trouble spots and then comb with grooming spray. 

I liked different brushes on his puppy coat. One I loved was a human brush with mixed boar and nylon bristles, but it would be way too hard on his coat now. Some of your preferences and techniques might change, but the nice thing is the most expensive tool, the comb, you’ll always use.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm a retired professional dog groomer, so here is my somewhat learned opinion. Groomers are taught to use a slicker on most breeds. It is the fastest way to get through a thick double coat or a matted coat or a shedding coat. The fine tines grab the loose hairs, and can tease them out with minimal effort. This is especially true when brushing during blow drying, and even on short coated dogs like Labradors, the finished look is very smooth and shed hairs are reduced considerably, much to the owners delight.

And this is fine for an occasional treatment on a dog that is not necessarily groomed at home all that often. It is also fine on a dog that gets regular cuts, because you are frequently trimming off any damaged ends, so what does it matter?

However, it _is_ hard on a coat to let it mat and use the slicker to pull those mats out. Hairs will break easier than picking gently with a comb and using a dematting/grooming spray. Far better to comb, or pin brush regularly to keep mats from forming in the first place and not needing to resort to a slicker. On a dog with a very thick, long coat, though, gently using a slicker while drying the dog after it's bath could be worth it to help with making daily combing in between considerably easier.
If you find the ends getting dry and ragged looking, and you really want to keep a full length coat, you could just lightly go over the dog with thinning shears to refresh the look of the coat.


----------

